# Inspection Camera



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I had a couple of other electricians helping me today and one of them had an inspection camera that saved us a ton of work. It was a Dewalt and worked well.
> Only thing I didn't like was the cable was a little short. I know some models/brands have extensions for them. I don't know if the Dewalt does or not.
> 
> What I did like about it was the detachable screen, that worked good.
> ...


I'll take the one with the rechargeable battery's.

I never used one myself though.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Detachable screen, rechargeable and has retrieval tools.
Just under $100 at Costco. Works great and durable.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought a Rigid See Snake on clearance (surprise!) 4 or 5 years ago. I don't use it much, but it already paid for itself the few times I've needed it. There are much better ones on the market now though.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> I bought a Rigid See Snake on clearance (surprise!) 4 or 5 years ago. I don't use it much, but it already paid for itself the few times I've needed it. There are much better ones on the market now though.


Are you the "secret HD shopper" in disguise?


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the Milwaukee M-Spector.

Rechargeable battery but no detachable screen. I like it attached.
It is the bomb when you need to see wire/fishtape inside walls.
Otherwise, I rides a shelf a majority of the time in the trailer.
If you already have Milwaukee M12 tools, its a no brainer....


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Little-Lectric said:


> Are you the "secret HD shopper" in disguise?



:detective:


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Best thing is you save a boatload on your Colonoscopy. After 1 or 2 you already have paid for it. See if a buddy will go in on one with you.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

Some have extensions available, but the Milwaukee M-Spector 2314-21 ($229 @ homedepot.com) has a 9' (non-extendable) cable built in, and comes with the typical hook, magnet and mirror attachments, as well as a "pipe guide" attachment that rounds off the tip and makes it a bit wider, supposedly to help navigate bends in pipes. It also has a rotatable screen to help make the image "right side up". Milwaukee also has one with a 3' cable (2313-21 @ $199, or 2313-20 @ $129). None of these let you take pictures/video for later reference, but some of the more expensive models do.

For me, I thought the 9' cable was a little unwieldy, but if the typical 3' cable is too short, the 9' cable may do the trick.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Detachable screen, rechargeable and has retrieval tools.
> Just under $100 at Costco. Works great and durable.


Wow, that sucks, I have the dewalt one mentioned in the op, around $350 over a year ago. The detachable screens what sold me, as you can be 2 places at once eg above a wall in attic with screen, and below have camera inside cutout or existing box. Hell I've finagled a wire into a boxes ko without rods or ever taking box apart like that.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the Dewalt, just used it today. Most of the time a flashlight and mirror work. But when you need the camera, it's a god send.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

$69 at Harbor Freight. I use it all the time......works fine


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

I have the older Milwaukee m12. Its the cat's azz when you need it but I would make sure to get the newer one with the smaller camera head.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Glad it worked for you. I tried the DeWalt, and found it to be almost useless.

Why? Because, in dark spaces, you can only see a couple inches using the built-in light. It won't give you a clear view of the entire cavity. Now, add light from another source, and you're good to go.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

sseivard said:


> I have the older Milwaukee m12. Its the cat's azz when you need it but I would make sure to get the newer one with the smaller camera head.


How do you know if you have the old or new one?
I wanna check mine.


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

I have an older serial number. Plus it looks like the new ones have a much smaller camera like 1/2" indiameter. Mine wont fit in a 5/8" hole.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Little-Lectric said:


> I had a couple of other electricians helping me today and one of them had an inspection camera that saved us a ton of work. It was a Dewalt and worked well.
> Only thing I didn't like was the cable was a little short. I know some models/brands have extensions for them. I don't know if the Dewalt does or not.
> 
> What I did like about it was the detachable screen, that worked good.
> ...


I just got the Cheapo ryobi from Home Depot the other day for $140.00 . Used it today an it already paid for itself ! I like the dewalt a lot , an will eventually pick it up , but there's nothing wrong with the ryobi inspection cam .


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> I just got the Cheapo ryobi from Home Depot the other day for $140.00 . Used it today an it already paid for itself ! I like the dewalt a lot , an will eventually pick it up , but there's nothing wrong with the ryobi inspection cam .



Remember that Ryobi, Milwaukee and Rigid are all owned by TTI so the products will likely be very similar other than the branding and small features.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Remember that Ryobi, Milwaukee and Rigid are all owned by TTI so the products will likely be very similar other than the branding and small features.


I knew Milwaukee and rigid were part of a parent company , but was not aware that ryobi was also . Thanks for the info . !


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a cen-tech inspection cam 
it has a 24 inch probe and comes with a retrieval hook, mirror and magnetic tipped retriever 
(all clip onto the camera head) and a cable to connect to the video in jack on a tv.
its a color camera and its display is about 2.5 inches on the hand unit good clear picture and the
image looks awsome on a large flatscreen.
im well pleased with it
cost about $65 from harbor freight.


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

?


Deepwater Horizon said:


> Remember that Ryobi, Milwaukee and Rigid are all owned by TTI so the products will likely be very similar other than the branding and small features.


so should I feel better about ryobi or worse about milwaukee?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sseivard said:


> ?
> 
> so should I feel better about ryobi or worse about milwaukee?


Worse, since most Milwaukee products are imported now. Then again, I'm sure that would have happened regardless of whether Milwaukee had been purchased by TTI or not.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Not just with my inspection camera, but I love all of my Milwaukee tools (8).
I only buy Milwaukee, except for my line laser level- which they don't make one.
We all own some tool made overseas. It's impossible to ONLY have tools Made in the USA.
Wish it wasn't. 
I've had DeWalt drills, Porter Cable drills, etc.- I will ALWAYS go back to Milwaukee.
Their one handed sawzall in M18 is the beez neez!


----------

